

Google gets sued over Android and Java yet again, this time by Gemalto - archon810
http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/10/25/google-gets-sued-over-android-and-java-yet-again-this-time-by-gemalto/

======
babebridou
I'm in no way an expert, but from what I could gather, here's a link to the
(probable?) patent: <http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=tpqzAAAAEBAJ>

